
Docker Containers Riddled with Graboid Crypto-Worm - LinuxBender
https://threatpost.com/docker-containers-graboid-crypto-worm/149235/
======
ohiovr
I won't use an image that I can't see the dockerfile for, even just to try it.
If the image isn't an official image I usually download the repo and build it.

